# light question



## blondlebanese (Sep 21, 2015)

I want to try growing a plant out side.   to hide it it will have to grow in a shaded well lite area but, not in direct sun light.  my question is is direct sun light needed?


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 21, 2015)

Yes you need direct sun to grow outdoors. I have one plant that does well in the shade, but only one.  Most say 6 hours of sun for good bud.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 23, 2015)

:yeahthat:


----------

